# JOHNDEERE 300G EXCAVATER FUEL INJECTOR REMOVAL?



## kevkin62 (4 mo ago)

HOW TO GET THE INJECTORS OUT AND WHAT TOOLS


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
My knowledge of JD engines/fuel systems ceases long before your machines engine was built. Hopefully another forum member will be along to answer your questions.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I believe those are PENCIL INJECTORS.
There is a special tool to remove them.
If u look at the base of the injector, you’ll see there is a slot on each side..
The tool fits into those slots and the tool is on a slide hammer..
Some people just use a screwdriver..
but that has a tendency to bend the injectors..
Just Google “pencil injector removal tool”.. last time I bought 1 they were 130.00..


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

300GLC has injectors that sorta resemble the Bosch injectors in my JD 4255 except for the electrical spade connections as shown in photo below. 300GLC injectors are fairly pricey @ $600+ each


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If they are electronic injectors, forget everything I said..


----------



## kevkin62 (4 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> If they are electronic injectors, forget everything I said..


yes they are we got them out remove fitting from side first


----------

